# Puma Biofusion Shoes



## BTatHome (Apr 21, 2014)

These are fairly newly released and to try a pair of Puma had been on my radar for a while now and these fitted the bill as they are great looking shoes with a 2 year warrnty, but it's only when you get your feet in them that you realise how good they feel too !

With a new type of insole that feels a lot like memory foam, they seem to mould to the contours of your feet as soon as you slip them on. I have to say I've had many shoes and thought they had reached the peak of comfort but these go way beyond what I've had before. At the end of the round I just don't feel like I've been wearing golf shoes ! 

Incredibly lightweight and fully waterproof, sleek looking and some great bright colour options, they tick all the right boxes for me ... even the laces seem improved with no sticking when being tightened !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 21, 2014)

They do look nice - shame they don't do them in a plain white !


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Sep 25, 2014)

Any further thoughts on these BTatHome? Wearing well? No problems?


----------



## BTatHome (Sep 26, 2014)

Still in use, usually if I've forgotten to put my Spikeless on (as these sit on the boot for those emergency games after work)

Grip is awesome, but the comfort factor is beyond any other shoe I've had before. I've left a small 'magic sponge' in my shoe bag, and a quick wipe with that brings them up great after a game.

Can't fault them, and will definitely choose Puma again ... once the three pairs of Puma that I now own wear out


----------



## DaveM (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a pair of puma shoes in black, as my winter shoes. Ok not this model. But very comfortable and keep your feet dry. Had them 2 years with no problem.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 29, 2014)

How do they compare for size against other brands?


----------



## BTatHome (Sep 30, 2014)

Region3 said:



			How do they compare for size against other brands?
		
Click to expand...

i can only compare them to Adidas at the moment. I usually buy 9.5 in adidas. The Puma are a great fit with a 9 though.


----------

